# look what i found at local petshop :-)



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

to my surprise i walked into petshop to find these little girls looking up at me im sooo happy im almost 100% the first lady is dove and im not so sure on the second...maybe champagne..? the second is also a tan, im so happy

dove.!!

20121120_130845 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr


20121120_130804 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr

champagne tan.??


20121120_131600 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr


20121120_131514 by kerryann_thomson, on Flickr

hope yous guys love them as much as i do


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

What petshop did you get them from? Lovely looking ladies


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely, its amazing they come from a pet shop!


----------

